# Vaporshark DNA250



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

When Evolv released its groundbreaking DNA 200 chipset, many questioned whether there could possibly be any more surprises left in store for the vaping industry. The answer now comes to us by way of the ¼ kW monster known as the DNA 250. With all of the advanced features that put the DNA 200 light years beyond the competition, the latest generation PCB turns the dial up to eleven- managing to pack 25 percent more power inside of the same ultra compact profile. Smart, handsome and deceptively pocket friendly, the Vapor Shark DNA 250 is here to stake its claim as rightful heir to the throne of premium vaping.

Powered By Evolv DNA 250
250 Watts of Power
10 Watt hour, 3S Lipo Battery
Anodized Matte Black
Rubberized Finish
Zip High Speed Charging (2.0A)
Solid 6061 Aluminum Construction
Escribe Ready (PC Interface Software)
Firmware Upgradable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (17/12/16)

Hope to see this product soon . I totally dig vs devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/12/16)

That Lipo is going to be tiny though. Probably going to get you through a quater day if you hammering it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (19/12/16)

I hope its width is greater than 22mm to accommodate the 24/25mm tanks and drippers..


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

Anybody know when this will hit SA? Can't find any stores that stock it. Do we have an idea on pricing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/4/17)

They have been in the country for a long time:

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT372/VaporShark DNA 250


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> They have been in the country for a long time:
> 
> https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT372/VaporShark DNA 250


Three grand... Eina!
Any idea where they hide the screen? Ag los maar, would rather spend Standard Banks money on the new DNA75(c)...

Regards


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

Yep. Do you guys think it's worth the 3k? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/4/17)

Screen is at the bottom


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/4/17)

I always wanted to get one.

Had the 200.It is a very nice and lightweight device with super fast charging.

Just the battery life is not so good.But it charges full in like 30min


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

Cool. Do you know if it's smaller than a therion ? 166?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/4/17)

Redaa said:


> Cool. Do you know if it's smaller than a therion ? 166?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is smaller.


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

Thanks. One last thing. Which one would you purchase. The therion or the vaporshark? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

Redaa said:


> Thanks. One last thing. Which one would you purchase. The therion or the vaporshark?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends, The therion is limited due to its number of cells holding it back to 166.66W. But then those looks! On the other hand if you are totally insane and actually want to vape at 250W... The choice is obvious.

Regards


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/4/17)

I have a therion,so a shark,LOL

Just to add to collection.

But if you need battery life,the Therion.


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

True. Doubt I'll go up to 250. Probably won't even go up to 150. But I do like the size of the shark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redaa (20/4/17)

Thanks for the help gents! Appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (21/4/17)

I'd take the shark every time. Awesome mods. They also have the 166w (DNA250) dual 18650, but I haven't seen those around locally.


----------



## kev mac (22/4/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> That Lipo is going to be tiny though. Probably going to get you through a quater day if you hammering it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Think I'd rather spend about the same amount on the SX mini G series


----------

